# 5gal Betta Question



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a Walmart betta (I know...but he just looked so sad!) and have had him for almost a year now. He's a beautiful blue-black and lives in a five gallon tank I unearthed in my dad's garage. He's got a cheapie filter (but it does the job!) and a heater. However, I'm using a makeshift lamp to light up his tank since (drum roll) it doesn't have a hood!

So far, I haven't had a problem with him jumping out, because he seems to be a rather...odd betta. I haven't had a betta before, but I know he must swim funny. He sort of swims in a shivering way. There doesn't seem to be anything else wrong with him other than that. He doesn't flare his fins often (if at all) and most of the time he's just 'sitting' around. What's wrong? I'd like to see him as healthy and energetic as my sister's betta, who looks much healthier than my betta, Hemi. 

Thanks!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Bettas have personalities  Some are crazy, some aren't. If you've had him a year, hes probably not a young fella anymore either. He probably could care less about the makeshift light. My guys either don't seem to care or shy away from bright lights. Do you monitor the temperature of his tank? A small lamp shining over the tank can really alter the temperature of the water. You might want to monitor it throughout the day and see how high/low it gets.

Finnage can affect how they swim. It is much more difficult for an enomorously finned betta to swim around than one with smaller fins. This is really noticeable when you start looking at rosetails & OHMs.

Really tho, some bettas are quite personable and others truely are "bumps on a log".... just like people! lol


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with Christine, I have had 2 Bettas bought them at about the same time 1 1/2 years ago. Since day one, one has always been very active, and the other just sits around.


----------



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

It's good to know he's not unhealthy. 

As for the tank temperature, it is normally at a constant 75-ish F. I keep the lamp on because he seems to be much happier with it than without it.

As for finnage, my sister's betta's fins are much larger (though we got them from the same store at the same time...) while Hemi's (my betta) fins aren't very impressive.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i had a white betta that shimmered when he swam, laid around alot, and have unimpressive fins.

how long has he been doing that? i dont want to scare you, but my betta died a couple of months after me getting him with those conditions.

RIP snowman


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

You may want to look at raising the temp. Since Bettas are tropical they are very sensitive to temp. IMO the temp shouldn't be any lower than a consistent 78 degrees. Consistency with temp is very important to a Betta. Probable why he likes the light on, it warms the tank. But then when the light goes out the temp drop could be stressing him.


----------



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I'll raise tank temp. and see what that does for him, thanks!

As for manda, he's been doing that since I got him. _All_ my fish seem to have quirks.


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Bettas are alright with temperatures as low as 72 dehrees, though I wouldn't go ANY lower than that. That, and bettas get used to the light/dark cycle. When I go down to feed our bettas, I turn on the light, and most of them are chilling and laying at the bottum of the tank, or just swimming slowly. Turn the lights on, they start swimming around ald looking interesting. Uncard them, and they flair like you wouldn't beleive at eachother! Which might be one of the reasons why your fishie doesn't flair much. He has no stimulation to. Either get a small mirror and put it up tp the side of the tank or grab your sister's betta and put it on the side of the tank, and see what he does!

Upping the temp is good. Bettas are happy from 75-80 degrees. Some fish might like it a little warmer, some are happier when it is a touch cooler. Depends on your fish.


----------

